# Nice little app to add to your arsenal!



## Denis Pagé (Sep 26, 2008)

Not exactly a plugin neither a Lightroom announcment, but many of us may find it very useful. 

RawWorkflow.com just released a nice little app for both Mac and Windows called IJFR or more exactly: Instant JPEG From Raw. It does exactly what it mean: Extract the camera's generated JPEG embedded in your RAW images!

Give it a try and tell us what you think...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 26, 2008)

Before I go registering on the site for an unknown quantity, can you tell me more about it?  The web site has absolutely nothing but the registration screen.

Does it just extract the preview, or does it populate the metadata as well?  If so, what metadata?  Specifically, I want to know about the color space tags, the profile itself, and the IPTC Copyright information.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 26, 2008)

I did not tested it yet but may do in the coming weekend. So, I con not comment on these details now. But while writing this, by clicking on the link on top left of RawWorkflow registration form, I found an article by Scott Kelby including a video demo.
Look toward the end of the article.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Denis, that's a handy one to have around.  I can't see myself using it on a daily basis, but I do hear from people with corrupted raw files from time to time, and it'll be interesting to see if this will work to strip the embedded preview when it's ok.

Mark, looks like it's taking just the basic metadata in the raw file - camera, shooting info, no profile.  Looks handy though - I'd grab it while it's free if I were you.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Sep 26, 2008)

Mark Sirota;237'9 said:
			
		

> Before I go registering on the site for an unknown quantity, can you tell me more about it?  The web site has absolutely nothing but the registration screen.
> 
> Does it just extract the preview, or does it populate the metadata as well?  If so, what metadata?  Specifically, I want to know about the color space tags, the profile itself, and the IPTC Copyright information.




I think it's pretty safe. It is dear old Michael Tapes. The created files don't seem to hold much in the way of metadata though...

Anthony.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 26, 2008)

*My wife will love it!*

But one thing is for sure: My wife will love it! :cheesy:

Not later than yesterday night we had a hard _(and loud)_ talk because I refuse to go back at shooting JPEGs! "You want to be in control of everything! You do not want me to be able anymore to play with my little photo apps! I have to ask you first if I want some photos!"... and so on... :twisted:

You have to understand that she is well behind to understand such things as Color Spaces, RAW Workflow, Color Matching, databases or Web programming. :(

For her, an image is an image that's it! As all my Raws are on a share on my Mac and as she can access all of them from her windows Workstation; Imagine! No more begging for those JPEGs! :mrgreen:

One more thing I am sure about is that Brad will certainly download it for the very same reasons.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 26, 2008)

Now that I've found the Kelby/Tapes blog entry and video, I find one of them writes, 





> I generally get 2 reactions from people who try the utility, one being “that’s cute”, the other being “holy s…, that’s amazing”.


My reaction is, "That's a good start, but it's not sufficient."  I don't want to give just a bare JPEG out; I need it to have the proper profile tags and embedded profile, and I need at least the IPTC metadata to be populated.  Bonus points if it can pull some EXIF data out of the raw file too.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll have a look Denis ...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 26, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> Now that I've found the Kelby/Tapes blog entry and video, I find one of them writes, My reaction is, "That's a good start, but it's not sufficient." I don't want to give just a bare JPEG out; I need it to have the proper profile tags and embedded profile, and I need at least the IPTC metadata to be populated. Bonus points if it can pull some EXIF data out of the raw file too.


You are right Mark! This is something WE want. My wife just doesn't care tough. 

But for those just wanting to make a color comparison with Lightroom's interpretation and out of camera JPEGs, that may be of some use.


----------



## James_N (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw this little utility in the Guest blogger's column on Kelby's website last Wednesday and two questions immediately came to mind:

1.  Wouldn't the extracted JPEGS be overexposed if one "exposes to the right?"  For years we've been told that we should expose to the right to maximize the Signal to Noise ratio of Raw captures so I'd want to think that any extracted JPEG would have limited usefulness.

2.  What about those who use UNI-WB; wouldn't the extracted JPEGS have a distinct green cast?

Feel free to correct me if I'm in error.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, and yes.  If you're in the business of supplying camera-generated JPEGs, you need to tune your camera and workflow appropriately!


----------



## DJdeRidder (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry for kicking this old topic, but I have some issues after downloading IJFR earlier today. When I convert a RAW image to JPEG, the maximum photo width is 1536 pixels while my originals are 3'72! Also the JPEG shots are only about 2''kB, are they being compressed?

I have tried both settings - 'native size' and 'native size and smaller' - but I cannot get my photos any larger! Am I doing something wrong? Is there a way to change some settings, apart from the small menu when you convert an image?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 29, 2008)

It may be that the JPEGs embedded by your camera are only that big.  You can see what's in there using Jeffrey Friedl's EXIF Viewer; it'll give you the precise dimensions and sizes of any embedded previews (along with everything else).


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Oct 30, 2008)

This may or may not be relevant here but I know that the Fuji Raw files can be renamed with the jpeg extension and browsers and photo programs will then see the embedded jpeg image. Yes they are wopping in size but it is quick and easy.


----------



## PatrickC (Dec 9, 2008)

The most powerful tool for extracting and manipulating metadata, including extracting jpeg previews, is Phil Harvey's command line exiftool, see http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/ . It takes a good deal of getting to grips with, but it can achieve a mind-boggling amount.

There is a Windows GUI for it which is more limited, though still very powerful and much easier to use: http://freeweb.siol.net/hrastni3/foto/exif/exiftoolgui.htm .

I've used it successfully to extract a full-size jpeg preview from a file which had mysteriously been corrupted in camera, to the extent of having no data in the raw file. I also used it extensively to automate some processing on keywords.

Patrick Cunningham


----------

